# NG got the solution to USSF



## coachsamy (Aug 14, 2018)

The great NG got the solution win the 2026 World Cup. Not to mention that upgraded Ariel to a MLS star. 

https://timesofsandiego.com/opinion/2018/08/13/next-world-cup-must-include-an-ultra-competitive-american-team/


----------



## outside! (Aug 14, 2018)

The article starts off well enough, then it turns into spam.


----------



## focomoso (Aug 14, 2018)

That's what's known in the trade as a non-article article. There's absolutely nothing new there.

But I don't think the US is ever going to solve this problem from the top down. Until a huge percentage of kids play soccer spontaneously, we will always be at a disadvantage. My family spends the summers in Poland and every day there are kids playing pickup games at the park between the buildings. Every day: no coaches, no parents, no structure, no travel, no "philosophy"... just kids playing and having fun on their own. How can Poland produce word class players with so little early coaching? The trick is that _every kid in Poland_ does this. It's a question of statistics. Iceland only has 300k people, but they _all_ play soccer when they can and all the best athletes play professionally. The top athletes in the US are split between basketball, football and a little baseball and hockey. Except in some pockets like SoCal, soccer is 3rd on the list at best.

The other difference I see is that at younger ages, before U14, there are no academies and almost no leagues and certainly none of this win at all costs or possessive coaches bs. In fact, kids hardly play organized games at all. They don't really take soccer that seriously until about 14 or 15. If you do find coaching at the younger ages, it's all drills. Very fast drills over and over again. We had our son train with one of the coaches from the largest academy in Warsaw (that famously cut Lewandowski for being too small, but that's another story) and asked what he should work on before his DA season started. He was baffled that we even had a serious season at all at his age (11) and said he should just have the ball at his feet as much as possible and have fun playing soccer. "Games don't matter anyway until they're 15."


----------



## jpeter (Aug 14, 2018)

So thats what no solution looks like...

Maybe you can play at his club long enough to earn one of those catchy "puppy" nicknames and play for a usl team in division 2 for taco money.


----------



## outside! (Aug 14, 2018)

Given that the non-article was a basically a self-promotion advertisement and that I am not a big fan of NG, I do have to give him some props for actually making things happen. It is far from perfect, but the club has grown tremendously to the point that it has men's and women's semi-pro teams.


----------



## Fact (Aug 14, 2018)

outside! said:


> Given that the non-article was a basically a self-promotion advertisement and that I am not a big fan of NG, I do have to give him some props for actually making things happen. It is far from perfect, but the club has grown tremendously to the point that it has men's and women's semi-pro teams.


Grown at what cost?  He lies and swindles more families in San Diego than probably all clubs combined.  Just look at his college placement stats on the website. Kool Aide drinkers actually believe them.


----------



## Fact (Aug 14, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> The great NG got the solution win the 2026 World Cup. Not to mention that upgraded Ariel to a MLS star.
> 
> https://timesofsandiego.com/opinion/2018/08/13/next-world-cup-must-include-an-ultra-competitive-american-team/


I wish you put “sarcasim” in your title. Some Kool Aide drinkers might believe you are for real.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> The great NG got the solution win the 2026 World Cup. Not to mention that upgraded Ariel to a MLS star.
> 
> https://timesofsandiego.com/opinion/2018/08/13/next-world-cup-must-include-an-ultra-competitive-american-team/


The thing that NG has done best is to have a real pro team at the top of his club, even though it is not in the top league.  It's tough  for a local club run as a non-profit with a volunteer board that rolls over every few years to have that singularity of structure and purpose.


----------



## Fact (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> It's tough  for a local club run as a non-profit with a volunteer board that rolls over every few years to have that singularity of structure and purpose.


Hahahhahahhahahhahaa nonprofit!  Have you seen the car he drives, his office on Prospect Street, his salary ..........

Don’t you have a niece that plays on one of his DPL teams?


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

Fact said:


> Hahahhahahhahahhahaa nonprofit!  Have you seen the car he drives, his office on Prospect Street, his salary ..........
> 
> Don’t you have a niece that plays on one of his DPL teams?


The term "non-profit" was referring to the local club, not Albion.  And -- "non-profit" does not mean (or require) poverty.


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Grown at what cost?  He lies and swindles more families in San Diego than probably all clubs combined.  Just look at his college placement stats on the website. Kool Aide drinkers actually believe them.


Outside is far from drinking NG's or Albion's Kool Aid. However NG has done something remarkable given what he started with. Who do you know can sell to a parent to drive through stupid traffic to OB and risk their child to do standardized drills around a gopher holes field, think about that.

BTW the Kool Aid drinkers are ban from this forum as a mandate from NG.


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> I wish you put “sarcasim” in your title. Some Kool Aide drinkers might believe you are for real.


Nobody would read it...


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 15, 2018)

focomoso said:


> That's what's known in the trade as a non-article article. There's absolutely nothing new there.
> 
> But I don't think the US is ever going to solve this problem from the top down. Until a huge percentage of kids play soccer spontaneously, we will always be at a disadvantage. My family spends the summers in Poland and every day there are kids playing pickup games at the park between the buildings. Every day: no coaches, no parents, no structure, no travel, no "philosophy"... just kids playing and having fun on their own. How can Poland produce word class players with so little early coaching? The trick is that _every kid in Poland_ does this. It's a question of statistics. Iceland only has 300k people, but they _all_ play soccer when they can and all the best athletes play professionally. The top athletes in the US are split between basketball, football and a little baseball and hockey. Except in some pockets like SoCal, soccer is 3rd on the list at best.
> 
> The other difference I see is that at younger ages, before U14, there are no academies and almost no leagues and certainly none of this win at all costs or possessive coaches bs. In fact, kids hardly play organized games at all. They don't really take soccer that seriously until about 14 or 15. If you do find coaching at the younger ages, it's all drills. Very fast drills over and over again. We had our son train with one of the coaches from the largest academy in Warsaw (that famously cut Lewandowski for being too small, but that's another story) and asked what he should work on before his DA season started. He was baffled that we even had a serious season at all at his age (11) and said he should just have the ball at his feet as much as possible and have fun playing soccer. "Games don't matter anyway until they're 15."


I agree with all of that except the need our best athlete argument. If anything they value the better athlete over the better soccer player over and over again from club coaches selecting players to college and ussf. Like you said Lewandowski passed up at one point because he was the big tall athlete. Zidane once passed up because he wasn't the speedy athlete lots of world class players passed up at one point because they weren't the biggest and fastest. They don't value the kid that always had a ball glued to his foot everywhere he went can read the game pick apart defenses never losses the ball because someone is bigger faster and more blonde lol j/k. Sorta


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 15, 2018)

What a waste of time...pass the grape flavor!


----------



## watfly (Aug 15, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> The great NG got the solution win the 2026 World Cup. Not to mention that upgraded Ariel to a MLS star.
> 
> https://timesofsandiego.com/opinion/2018/08/13/next-world-cup-must-include-an-ultra-competitive-american-team/


Thanks for that link.  That's two minutes of my life that I will never get back.


----------



## outside! (Aug 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Grown at what cost?  He lies and swindles more families in San Diego than probably all clubs combined.  Just look at his college placement stats on the website. Kool Aide drinkers actually believe them.


I agree that Noah is a slimy bastard and the club has a serious ethics problem, but at the end of the day Albion has semi-pro teams, some good coaches and has helped some kids further their dreams. I can't hate on the good people that are involved.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 15, 2018)

outside! said:


> I agree that Noah is a slimy bastard and the club has a serious ethics problem, but at the end of the day Albion has semi-pro teams, some good coaches and has helped some kids further their dreams. I can't hate on the good people that are involved.


I don’t know NG-  but couldn’t that be said about most clubs?


----------



## JCM (Aug 15, 2018)

outside! said:


> I agree that Noah is a slimy bastard and the club has a serious ethics problem, but at the end of the day Albion has semi-pro teams, some good coaches and has helped some kids further their dreams. I can't hate on the good people that are involved.


What ethics problem does Albion have?


----------



## outside! (Aug 15, 2018)

JCM said:


> What ethics problem does Albion have?


A coach was sending inappropriate texts to female players and the club did not inform all members of the club until they were essentially forced to by public pressure. Fact knows more details.


----------



## focomoso (Aug 15, 2018)

ToonArmy said:


> I agree with all of that except the need our best athlete argument.


I don't mean athlete in the "athletic" sense (bigger, stronger, faster). I just meant that best people at sports. If you take any world soccer power and say, "only a quarter of your sportsmen get to play soccer at all, the rest play other sports," their teams won't be a strong. If you say, the best 3 out of 4 players will choose other sports, soccer is the 4th pick, their teams will really suffer. That's what happens in the US. A kid who is good at soccer and good at basketball has much more incentive - socially and eventually financially - to pick basketball. In Europe and South America, soccer is the first choice and that skews the statistics greatly in their favor.


----------



## Fact (Aug 15, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> BTW the Kool Aid drinkers are ban from this forum as a mandate from NG.


The Kool Aid drinkers are still on this forum in large numbers.


----------



## Fact (Aug 15, 2018)

outside! said:


> A coach was sending inappropriate texts to female players and the club did not inform all members of the club until they were essentially forced to by public pressure. Fact knows more details.


That is just the tip of the iceberg.  I’ve mentioned how when my young ds let the club the great NG called the new club not to complain about me but to bash my young ds.  He has done that to several families we know. He treats a lot of the coaches like crap and tries to sabotage them when the leave. No other club treats their families and coaches so poorly.


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> The Kool Aid drinkers are still on this forum in large numbers.


Don't let NG find out... He will have a club wide memo.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 15, 2018)

outside! said:


> I agree that Noah is a slimy bastard and the club has a serious ethics problem, but at the end of the day Albion has semi-pro teams, some good coaches and has helped some kids further their dreams. I can't hate on the good people that are involved.


In particular I like watching MW teams. They play great soccer. As for NG your my TMZ on that matter.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2018)

espola said:


> The term "non-profit" was referring to the local club, not Albion.  And -- "non-profit" does not mean (or require) poverty.


Albion's corporate name is Peninsula Soccer League.  PSL 2016 990 --

https://projects.propublica.org/nonprofits/organizations/330640425/201723199349316767/IRS990

Highlights -- 

Total Revenue = $2,616,073
Total Expenses = $2,651,821
Net assets = $267,436

Total salaries = $2,013,528
NG salary = $155,304


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 16, 2018)

espola said:


> NG salary = $155,304


Wow! He took a huge paycut!


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Wow! He took a huge paycut!


2015 = $150,607
2o14 = $152,600
2013 = $203,097
2012 = $199,410
2011 = $154,432


----------



## younothat (Aug 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Albion's corporate name is Peninsula Soccer League.  PSL 2016 990 --
> 
> https://projects.propublica.org/nonprofits/organizations/330640425/201723199349316767/IRS990
> 
> ...


That's just one source of his income IMO

The Albion tournaments are under a different  business, DBA,  name?

How much are the those directors  getting paid out of the tournament revenue from the other entity?  Another 6 figures is what I heard

The shell games and number of DBA's might surprise some people who think youth soccer is all about "non" profit when people are making 200K+  from several different entities at the same time.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 16, 2018)

Most clubs that run a tournament have 1 guy/gal that gets a 20-25% "Take" on the gross revenue from the tournament.
Very conservatively:  300 teams x $700 = $210,000.  Take 20% of that and add another $42k to your salary. And it's usually someone who is in one of the higher paid positions at the club.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2018)

younothat said:


> That's just one source of his income IMO
> 
> The Albion tournaments are under a different  business, DBA,  name?
> 
> ...


And the camps, and private lessons, and whatever else.

The "non-profit" label applies to the organization, but very few of the employees are volunteers.


----------



## Fact (Aug 16, 2018)

younothat said:


> That's just one source of his income IMO
> 
> The Albion tournaments are under a different  business, DBA,  name?
> 
> ...


And don’t forget the free trips etc


----------



## jpeter (Aug 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Most clubs that run a tournament have 1 guy/gal that gets a 20-25% "Take" on the gross revenue from the tournament.
> Very conservatively:  300 teams x $700 = $210,000.  Take 20% of that and add another $42k to your salary. And it's usually someone who is in one of the higher paid positions at the club.


Depends I know the surf cups pay  100k or more for the directors.  There are like what 4 different ones of those now including man City cup and one person was director for at least 2 out of those.  This same person is also getting a nice salary out of the league there involved with.

Not usual to find out some of these directors are getting income from several different DBA's:  Rec side,  club side, tournament's,  some league they are part of from management position. 

In the case of NG, he's also has albion pros another different Corp and what 2-3 ablion tournaments, he's getting paid handsomely IMO by several different entities some of which could be hard to connect /wo seeing a tax return.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> And don’t forget the free trips etc


I find it hilarious when I see a social media post with a team that isn't all that competitive in So Cal taking a trip to Europe to compete against Euro clubs.
This is just a way for your coach with the accent to get back home once a year for free.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I find it hilarious when I see a social media post with a team that isn't all that competitive in So Cal taking a trip to Europe to compete against Euro clubs.
> This is just a way for your coach with the accent to get back home once a year for free.


Slammers 05 flight 1 team?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 16, 2018)

That's not the team that I saw most recently.  Are they doing a tour of Leeds right now too?


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> That's not the team that I saw most recently.  Are they doing a tour of Leeds right now too?


According to social media last week. Derby County, Man U, Chelsea


----------



## timbuck (Aug 16, 2018)

I think that's their Flight 2 team.  Or at least some players/coach from their F2 team.


----------

